# Aluminum Welding



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm needing a piece of .100 gauge (or close to it) aluminum, roughly 21" x 13", and welded to the transom of my aluminum boat. Just wanting to cover up all the extra holes from different motor mount patterns. 

I also needing a very good aluminum welder, who's weld bead is smooth and looks "flowed in". 

If you can weld like this, please send me a PM with an "rough" estimate in cost.

If you have the aluminum metal, please send me a PM with your asking price, or if you know who carries it, please post it. 

Thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> I'm needing a piece of .100 gauge (or close to it) aluminum, roughly 21" x 13", and welded to the transom of my aluminum boat. Just wanting to cover up all the extra holes from different motor mount patterns.
> 
> I also needing a very good aluminum welder, who's weld bead is smooth and looks "flowed in".
> 
> ...


Contact Bill Keller at Escambia Welding. He has all types and pieces of stock aluminum. He is in Pensacola.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

PM Chris (Chopped Liver). He does good work.:thumbsup:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/choppedliver-7701/


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> PM Chris (Chopped Liver). He does good work.:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/choppedliver-7701/



Good tip. Chris is an exceptional aluminum welder and a great guy.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

He's Doug Asters plating over my whole transom with 3/16in.

You can find him at Blue Coral towers.


Before:




























Finished:


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> Contact Bill Keller at Escambia Welding. He has all types and pieces of stock aluminum. He is in Pensacola.


X2 good guy and they do good welding too


----------

